# bike barge trips in Europe



## jmdickie (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello
My husband and I are thinking of doing a bike barge trip in Italy or Croatia. Anyone have advice about either? We may try an II exchange for a week in Cinque terre. Would appreciate any information from those of you that have been.


----------

